# Today's Google doodle



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Here's the Google doodle thingy for today:










It's dedicated to the 18th century mathematician Maria Gaetana Agnesi.

The connection to classical music? Her sister was the composer Maria Teresa Agnesi Pinottini, of whom I have never heard until today.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette (Nov 7, 2013)

I wondered what it was the other day, thanks


----------



## nightscape (Jun 22, 2013)

Anyone give the rubik's cube a go?


----------

